# Tiffany Belt Buckle size



## hccmember (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm curious as the size of the Tiffany Sterling buckle and size belts it takes (i.e., is the buckle 1", 1 1/8", etc?). I've performed a search and can't find that specific size question. 

Also, does anyone have any experience with the Ben Silver buckle and it's size. Good quality?

I've narrowed my selection to these. I admire the Tiffany quality, but don't want something that looks terribly thin.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

I thrifted a Tiffany buckle a couple of weeks ago (and just took it in to Tiffany to be polished as a way to authenticate it; Tiffany won't authenticate their pieces, but also won't do any minor upkeep or repairs on anything that isn't theirs... :icon_smile_wink, so I'm delighted to help here!

The buckle I have takes a 1" belt, and I believe that this is true of their current buckles, also. Prior to inheriting a Brooks which also takes 1" belts I thought this would be too thin (I'm 6'4", and 190lbs), but it looks absolutely fine.

I don't have experience with the BS buckles, but I will say that of the two I prefer the Brooks, as it's slightly heavier--although the engine turning on the front isn't as fine. Of course, since I paid only $2 for the Tiffany buckle, I'm *very* happy with it! :icon_smile_big:

You also might like to look at BD Jeffries if you haven't already, whose buckles are, I think slightly heavier than Brooks. Although, of course, the differences here are small, given the size of these buckles!


----------



## Pleasant McIvor (Apr 14, 2008)

May I suggest Trafalgar as a cheaper option? I know they can be ordered from Eljo's in Charlottesville for around $45 (silver or gold plated), and they look great. They have both sizes, but I second TweedyDon on the 1" choice. I find the 1" straps more common in general (Brooks, e.g.), but I may be wrong.


----------



## ChiliPalmer (Nov 18, 2008)

The Tiffany buckle takes a 1 inch strap.

The Ben Silver buckle is advertised as taking a 1.25" strap, but it doesn't. It takes a strap that is slightly smaller than that, perhaps 1 3/16". It's a nice buckle, but it's not what they claim it is and their salesforce is chock full of arrogant asses.

I chose to have . make me a strap from European Calf. All their belts are made to order and they agreed to make one that would fit my Ben Silver buckle as close as possible. I can only speak to the level of customer service thus far (they're working on my order) but to this point I would recommend them without reservation.


----------



## Clay J (Apr 29, 2008)

The Trafalgar 1" straps fit the Tiffany's buckles perfectly.


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

My take on the Tiffany buckle is here:

https://thetrad.blogspot.com/2009/02/friday-belts-tiffany-martini.html

Both of my buckles have Tiffany hallmarked on the back. I've always considered them the bench mark and the free polish / buff the company offers is unique to them. But if you can find a Tiffany on Ebay it I would give that a try first.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Great 'blog post tintin==I think you have a new reader! 

I'd advise avoiding the eBay Tiffany route, though--apparently there are a lot of Tiffany fakes on there. 

Now, risking $2 in a thrift store on a possible-Tiffany buckle is another thing entirely...! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

Don- Thanks. Had no idea about Tiffany knock offs but I agree with you. For two bucks - - what the heck.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

tintin said:


> For two bucks - - what the heck.


Thta's what I thought--worst case is that I have a nice heavy engine turned buckle that fits my belt. Best case is I thrift a Tiffany buckle for two bucks!

After my visit to Tiffany's for a polish it transpired that the thrift gods were smiling broadly that day! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

Santa gave me a Tiffany model this Christmas, along with a couple of Trafalger straps. I love the belt buckle, but feel like the 1" straps are a bit too narrow. 1" is the maximum that will fit the buckle connection, but the tunnel of the buckle would accept maybe 1-1/8". I'd like to get a 1-1/8" strap with a narrowed down (1") connection end. Anyone ever heard of such a thing? I suppose a decent cobbler could do this.


----------



## ChiliPalmer (Nov 18, 2008)

Check the website I mentioned in my previous post.


----------



## cycliste1 (May 27, 2008)

On the buckles:

How about the sterling one from BB? I got one 8 years ago and it is just great. 

This winter I misplaced it temporarily and purchased on recession sale a private label engine turned sterling one for a song (out of stock now). It is equally nice.

On the straps: I have only purchased them from BB. I figured the width was standard.


----------



## cycliste1 (May 27, 2008)

*When do you tell the truth?*

On buying the buckles for another:

This weekend my mother's friend gave her a ring and wanted her advice. The friend was considering purchasing a belt for her future son-in-law. My mother suggested an engine turned sterling buckle in lieu of the Italian designer belt her friend wanted to buy him.

Her friend (an heiress) then called my mom from Brooks Brothers with the following question, "should I get him the gold-plated one or the sterling?" Note: the finacee sounds like a jerk.

My mother, of course, said the sterling, but imagine if she wasn't nice. That would have been some gold buckle!


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

cycliste1 said:


> My mother suggested an engine turned sterling buckle in lieu of the Italian designer belt her friend wanted to buy him.


I've been very pleased with the Zegna belts I own, but I also have a reversible Bally that I won't wear - the center of the buckle has a clamp to attach to the leather, and any amount of activity while wearing it cause it to unclamp, leaving this heavy buckle swinging in front of you like a surreal elephant trunk...


----------

